# Partition win sur mbp ou dezipeur



## christophe1967 (8 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous 
Pour les besoins de Mon boulot je dois télécharger des logiciels en ex (Windows) je ne sais pas quoi faire soit j'installe une parution ou un dezipeur dont je ne sais pas me servir d'ailleurs [emoji6]
Quel est le mieux ? 
Merci à tous


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2017)

Tu dois simplement les télécharger ? Ou egalement les utiliser?

Pour télécharger tu n'as besoin de rien, le fichier telechargé pourra ensuite être passé sur les PC pour lesquels l'application qu'il contient a été conçue. 

S'il faut les utiliser, le mieux est d'acheter Windows et l'installer sur une partition spécifique grâce à l'assistant BootCamp.


----------



## christophe1967 (8 Août 2017)

Je dois les utiliser ! Un dezipeur ne ferait pas l'affaire ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2017)

christophe1967 a dit:


> Je dois les utiliser ! Un dezipeur ne ferait pas l'affaire ?


Dézipper (=décompresser) une application prévue pour tourner sous Windows ne lui permet pas de tourner sous MacOS 

*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## christophe1967 (8 Août 2017)

Je vous avoue que je suis un peu perdue ! Si j'ai bien compris il faut que j'achète une licence win et l'installer sur Mon mac ?


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2017)

christophe1967 a dit:


> Je vous avoue que je suis un peu perdue ! Si j'ai bien compris il faut que j'achète une licence win et l'installer sur Mon mac ?


Et oui, un fichier .exe de provenance Windows ne pourra jamais s'exécuter dans macOS. Soit tu installes un logiciel comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware, soit tu utilises Boot Camp pour créer une partition Windows.

Il faut quand même savoir que certains modèles de Mac peuvent utiliser ou pas directement un fichier .iso de Windows, d'autres, les plus anciens, un DVD gravé de Windows.

Pour résumer, il te faut :
- en utilisant Boot Camp, avoir un fichier .iso ou un DVD de Windows, ce qui implique l'achat d'une licence Windows
- en machine virtuelle, acheter une version de Parallels Desktop ou VMware qui peuvent utiliser directement un fichier .iso d'une version de Windows qui implique aussi l'achat d'une licence Windows


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2017)

Je précise, car ce n'est peut-être pas clair, que la solution 2 (Parallels Desktop ou VmWare Fusion) nécessite egalement l'achat d'une license de WIndows.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2017)

Salut *christophe
*
Il y a des logiciels de « portage » (un certain nombre gratuits) capables d'installer des *.exe* dans une eveloppe logicielle individuelle qui les rend opératoires directement dans l'environnement *macOS*. La ressource utilsée est *Wine* (*W*ine *i*s *n*ot en *e*mulator) > d'où l'image que ces  programmes Windows sont injectés dans des « bouteilles » logiques.

Si tu donnes dans ce fil la référence aux pages permettant de télécharger ces installateurs *.exe* (s'ils ne sont pas payants) > je pourrais te dire s'ils sont « embouteillables » dans *Wine* > ce qui en ferait des applications lançables d'un double-clic comme des logiciels Mac.


----------

